# brief von inkasso unternehmen 1 tag nach bezahlung



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

hallo

ich habe einen brief von einem inkasso unternehmen bekommen, weil ich eine ebay auktion verspätet bezahlt habe. mein problem ist: der brief ist datiert auf den 27.04, ich bezahlte aber am 26.04 (beweis durch kontoauszug). ab wann ist nun diese beauftragung des inkasso unternehmens gültig? ab dem mir der brief zugestellt wurde? 
wenn nein, wie bekomme ich dann mein geld von dem verkäufer wieder?

zusätzlich: wenn ich mich recht erinnere darf auf schadensersatzansprüche (die das doch eindeutig sind) keine Umsatzsteuer erhoben werden, oder? 

und: die definition eines "einfachen schreibens": 

"Einfach ist ein Schreiben, wenn dieses weder schwierige rechtliche Ausführungen noch größere sachliche Auseinandersetzngen enthält"

doch wie sieht das in der praxis aus?


schonmal danke! (hoffentlich ist das nicht zu verworren....)


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: brief von inkasso unternehmen 1 tag nach bezahlung*

Verworren ist das schon! Wenn einer eine eBay-Auktion gewinnt und nicht bezahlt, kommt nicht gleich ein Inkassodienst! Erzähle mal, worum es wirklich geht.
Oder hast du Post von Intrum Justitia bekommen, weil die Gebühren an eBay noch offen sind (keine Kontodeckung) und du auf den bisherigen Schriftverkehr (i. d. R. per E-Mail) nicht reagiert hast?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: brief von inkasso unternehmen 1 tag nach bezahlung*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Verworren ist das schon! Wenn einer eine eBay-Auktion gewinnt und nicht bezahlt, kommt nicht gleich ein Inkassodienst! Erzähle mal, worum es wirklich geht.
> Oder hast du Post von Intrum Justitia bekommen, weil die Gebühren an eBay noch offen sind (keine Kontodeckung) und du auf den bisherigen Schriftverkehr (i. d. R. per E-Mail) nicht reagiert hast?



Intrum Justitia??

also ich hab am 3.04 einen artikel bei ebay gekauft. am 7.04 hab ich das per afterbuy (ebay dienst den der verkäufer benutzt) bestätigt. zielkauf 5 tage. am 11.04 kam eine zahlungserinnerung, woraufhin ich mir meinen kontoauszug holte da ich dachte ich hätte die überweisung abgegeben. war aber anscheinend nicht so, habe mich dann mit meiner bank in verbindung gesetzt. am 14.04 hab ich die meldung bekommen, das die keine überweisung von mir bekommen haben. daraufhin gab ich meinem großvater eine neue überweisung mit und habs dann leider total vergessen, bis dann am 27.04 der brief der inkasso firma kam, über einen betrag von knapp 150 €. habe daraufhin wieder meinen kontoauszug geholt und gesehen das die überweisung am 26.04 raus ist. ist klar mein fehler, das ich mich nicht intensiver darum gekümmert hab, trotzdem weiß ich nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll.

noch ne frage:
als auflistung auf der rechnung steht auch "Auskunftsgebühr (Ebay abfragen etc.). ohne meine erlaubnis dürfen die doch nichts von Ebay abfragen odeR?

ich bin aber bei beiden, also verkäufer und inkassofirma, jetzt nicht mehr von der seriosität überzeugt. 1. weil der verkäufer eine 0900 nummer hat mit einem preis von 70 Cent/min (!!!). 2. weil der brief der inkassofirma keine telefonnummer enthält und auch mit folgender formulierung komisch auffällt:

seite 1, auszug:

da bis heute keine Zahlung verbucht werden konnte, entstehen Ihnen nun außerdem 5% verzugszinsen jährlich ab dem *31. Tag* nach auktionsende

seite 2, rechnungsaufstellung

5% verzugszinsen ab dem *21. Tag* nach auktionsende


danke!


----------



## advisor (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: brief von inkasso unternehmen 1 tag nach bezahlung*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38724


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: brief von inkasso unternehmen 1 tag nach bezahlung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ....brief der inkasso firma



Leider müssen wir uns hier die Zusammenhänge etwas aus den Rippen schnitzen. Nach den Angaben des unbekannten Posters kam ein Brief vom Inkasso, von welchem bitte? Deshalb habe ich mich mal etwas kundig gemacht:

Afterbuy ist eine Software von der Krefelder Via-Online GmbH, der sich Online-Verkäufer bedienen können. Beliebt ist sie bei Powerseller, z. B. über eBay.
Der Verkäufer überwacht mit der Software und seinem Konto den Zahlungsfluss und kann automatisch generierte Zahlungserinnerungen/Mahnungen über die Software versenden. Abschließend ist es auch möglich, gleich einen Inkassoauftrag an ein angeschlossenes Unternehmen zu erteilen. Bei dem Inkasso hier dürfte es sich wohl um die Media Finanz GmbH in Osnabrück handeln.

Bei Problemen der Abwicklung kann sich ein Käufer nun mit seiner Argumentation direkt an das Inkassounternehmen wenden, dass die Angelegenheit für den Verkäufer abwickelt.

Im hier vorliegenden Fall würde ich persönlich weniger nach den Hintergründen forschen sondern zusehen, dass die Sache bereinigt wird. Die eigenen Versäumnisse hat der Verkäufer ja bereits hinlänglich erklärt. Die Überschneidung des Inkassoauftrages mit der Zahlung ist ein Grund, den man verhandeln kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: brief von inkasso unternehmen 1 tag nach bezahlung*

hi,

jetzt wird es noch verworrener. heute ist das packet angekommen, vom original verkäufer. was nun? ich habe das packet noch nicht geöffnet, leider konnte ich auch die annahme nicht verweigern, da ich nicht zuhause war (kommentar auf der zustellquittung: "unter wäscheständer" - ein brüller...). wie sieht das nun aus? nicht das die forderung des inkasso unternehmens noch gilt und ich zusätzlich noch, durch öffnen bzw. annahme des packets einen zusätzlichen vertrag mit dem original verkäufer hab....

danke!


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: brief von inkasso unternehmen 1 tag nach bezahlung*

Der Verkäufer ist eh drauf und dran, dich negativ zu bewerten und den Inkasoauftrag hat er (womöglich vorschnell) erteilt - also würde ich mich mal mit dem in Verbindung setzen. Dass er die Zahlung erhalten hat, siehts du ja daran, dass die Ware jetzt da ist. Womöglich ist das Inkassoschreiben längst gegenstandslos.

Leider ist es hier nicht möglich, eine explizite Empfehlung für die weitere Vorgehensweise zu treffen. Aber der o. g. Hinweis sollte ohnehin ausreichend sein.


----------



## Stalker2002 (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: brief von inkasso unternehmen 1 tag nach bezahlung*

Sach ma, worum geht es dir jetzt eigentlich?

Du hast gezahlt, bevor dir das Inkassoschreiben zur Kenntniss gelangen konnte (wodurch dieses *IMHO und IANAL* gegenstandslos wird) und der Lieferant hat geliefert.

Was willst du denn noch?!?

MfG
L.


----------



## rolf76 (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: brief von inkasso unternehmen 1 tag nach bezahlung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> heute ist das packet angekommen, vom original verkäufer.


1. Von wem hätte die bei dem "original verkäufer" bestellte Ware denn sonst kommen sollen?

2. Warum wolltest Du die Annahme verweigern? Hast Du den Vertrag in irgendeiner Form (Widerruf, Rücktritt, Anfechtung o.ä.) beseitigt?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: brief von inkasso unternehmen 1 tag nach bezahlung*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Sach ma, worum geht es dir jetzt eigentlich?
> 
> Du hast gezahlt, bevor dir das Inkassoschreiben zur Kenntniss gelangen konnte (wodurch dieses *IMHO und IANAL* gegenstandslos wird) und der Lieferant hat geliefert.
> 
> ...



wenn dieses schreiben damit gegenstandslos wird bin ich vollstens zufrieden. allerdings war ich mir damit nicht sicher, deswegen wollte ich nachfragen



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Von wem hätte die bei dem "original verkäufer" bestellte Ware denn sonst kommen sollen?.



vom inkasso unternehmen. da stand drin "wir haben die ware und erst nachdem unsere forderung erfüllt ist, werden wir ihnen die ware zusenden".



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Warum wolltest Du die Annahme verweigern? Hast Du den Vertrag in irgendeiner Form (Widerruf, Rücktritt, Anfechtung o.ä.) beseitigt?



nein wie oben genannt, war ich mir nicht sicher ob die forderung des inkasso unternehmens gegenstandslos ist und da die geschrieben hatten sie hätten die ware, war ich mir nicht sicher ob der vertrag durch zusendung der ware durch den verkäufer erfüllt ist, da die forderung ja an ein inkasso unternehmen abgetreten wurde.

sorry bin kein fachmann....


----------



## Stalker2002 (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: brief von inkasso unternehmen 1 tag nach bezahlung*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dieses schreiben damit gegenstandslos wird bin ich vollstens zufrieden. allerdings war ich mir damit nicht sicher, deswegen wollte ich nachfragen



*VORSICHT!* Ob das schreiben wirklich gegenstandslos ist, kann ich dir nicht mit 100% Sicherheit sagen. *Ich habe lediglich zum Ausdruck gebracht, was mein persönliches, aus Erfahrung genährtes Rechtsempfinden ist.*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es wäre ganz nett, wenn du das "Inkassounternehmen" hier mal eindeutig identifizierbar machen könntest. Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob eine Inkassoklitsche, die sich solch seltsamer Methoden bedient, auch wirklich über eine gerichtliche Inkassoerlaubniss verfügt.

MfG
L.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: brief von inkasso unternehmen 1 tag nach bezahlung*



> VORSICHT! Ob das schreiben wirklich gegenstandslos ist, kann ich dir nicht mit 100% Sicherheit sagen. Ich habe lediglich zum Ausdruck gebracht, was mein persönliches, aus Erfahrung genährtes Rechtsempfinden ist.


ok


> Es wäre ganz nett, wenn du das "Inkassounternehmen" hier mal eindeutig identifizierbar machen könntest. Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob eine Inkassoklitsche, die sich solch seltsamer Methoden bedient, auch wirklich über eine gerichtliche Inkassoerlaubniss verfügt.


ZP Financial Equitz Services GbR
GEschäftsführer .....
aus 85276 Pfaffenhofen
*der verkäufer schrieb:*

hat sich geklärt. ist dem nun auch so?

danke an alle die sich damit beschäftigt haben!!

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------

